# neuer portage. neue probleme

## Yonathan

hiho.

habe grade mal ein update gemacht, wo auch der portage geupdatet wurde.

danach wird ja das emerge -uD world neu gestartet, so steht es zumindest da. wenn ich jetzt emerge -puD world mache, dann bekomme ich vorher folgende nachrichten:

```
randir ~ # emerge -pvuD world

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating world dependencies -ACCESS DENIED   open_wr:   /var/enotice/xine-lib-1_rc6-r1

/etc/portage/profile/profile.bashrc: line 48: /var/enotice/xine-lib-1_rc6-r1: Keine Berechtigung

 * Please upgrade your package (xine-lib-1_rc6-r1) to use toolchain-funcs.eclass

--------------------------- ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY ---------------------------

LOG FILE = "/tmp/sandbox-media-libs_-_xine-lib-1_rc6-r1-3525.log"

open_wr:   /var/enotice/xine-lib-1_rc6-r1

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

aux_get(): (0) Error in media-libs/xine-lib-1_rc6-r1 ebuild. (1)

               Check for syntax error or corruption in the ebuild. (--debug)

ACCESS DENIED   open_wr:   /var/enotice/xine-lib-1.0-r1

/etc/portage/profile/profile.bashrc: line 48: /var/enotice/xine-lib-1.0-r1: Keine Berechtigung

 * Please upgrade your package (xine-lib-1.0-r1) to use toolchain-funcs.eclass

--------------------------- ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY ---------------------------

LOG FILE = "/tmp/sandbox-media-libs_-_xine-lib-1.0-r1-3568.log"

open_wr:   /var/enotice/xine-lib-1.0-r1

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

aux_get(): (0) Error in media-libs/xine-lib-1.0-r1 ebuild. (1)

               Check for syntax error or corruption in the ebuild. (--debug)

ACCESS DENIED   open_wr:   /var/enotice/xine-lib-1.0-r3

/etc/portage/profile/profile.bashrc: line 48: /var/enotice/xine-lib-1.0-r3: Keine Berechtigung

 * Please upgrade your package (xine-lib-1.0-r3) to use toolchain-funcs.eclass

--------------------------- ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY ---------------------------

LOG FILE = "/tmp/sandbox-media-libs_-_xine-lib-1.0-r3-3610.log"

open_wr:   /var/enotice/xine-lib-1.0-r3

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

aux_get(): (0) Error in media-libs/xine-lib-1.0-r3 ebuild. (1)

               Check for syntax error or corruption in the ebuild. (--debug)

ACCESS DENIED   open_wr:   /var/enotice/xine-lib-1.0-r2

/etc/portage/profile/profile.bashrc: line 48: /var/enotice/xine-lib-1.0-r2: Keine Berechtigung

 * Please upgrade your package (xine-lib-1.0-r2) to use toolchain-funcs.eclass

--------------------------- ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY ---------------------------

LOG FILE = "/tmp/sandbox-media-libs_-_xine-lib-1.0-r2-3652.log"

open_wr:   /var/enotice/xine-lib-1.0-r2

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

aux_get(): (0) Error in media-libs/xine-lib-1.0-r2 ebuild. (1)

               Check for syntax error or corruption in the ebuild. (--debug)

 ...done!

-> hier kommt die ausgabe der zu emergenden pakete <- 
```

die dateien, die dort angefordert werden, also die ganzen /var/enotice/xine-lib* habe ich erstellt.

in den sandbox-logfiles steht das, was dort oben zu finden ist: open_wr: /var/enotice/xine-lib-[Versionsnummer]

emergen kann ich ohne probleme und weitere fehler.

was soll das? woher kommt der fehler? was kann ich dagegen tun?

[edit] und diese ausgabe: * Please upgrade your package (xine-lib-1.0-r2) to use toolchain-funcs.eclass kann ich auch nicht wirklich beheben. habe das paket xine-lib schon tausendmal emerged, aber bekomme jedesmal wieder diese meldung, nachdem ich ein emerge sync gemacht habe. hat jemand eine idee, was man dagegen machen kann? [/edit] 

yona

----------

## Erlenmayr

Ganz am Ende hinter der Paketliste sollte noch eine Meldung stehen.

----------

## Yonathan

@erlenmayr: tut es aber nicht. da kommt nur die paketliste, mehr nicht.

die fehlermeldungen erhalte ich vor jedem paket, das mit emerge -uD world gebaut werden soll

----------

## Erlenmayr

Versuch mal "fixpackages".

Wenn es nicht hilft, mach mal ein "emerge --sync".

----------

## Earthwings

Sieht so aus, als würden Schreibzugriffe aus /etc/portage/profile/profile.bashrc über die Sandbox abgefangen. Wie sieht denn /etc/portage/profile/profile.bashrc bei dir aus?

----------

## Yonathan

emerge --sync habe ich schon gemacht, das hat das problem nicht gelöst, und fixpackages auch net  :Sad: 

auch wenn die ausgabe garnet schlecht aussieht.

```
randir enotice # fixpackages

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/3Q-2002

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move' S='binary SLOT move' p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

........................................................................................

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/4Q-2002

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move' S='binary SLOT move' p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

...............................................................................

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/1Q-2003

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move' S='binary SLOT move' p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

..........................

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/2Q-2003

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move' S='binary SLOT move' p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

................................................................................

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/3Q-2003

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move' S='binary SLOT move' p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

...................................................................................................

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/4Q-2003

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move' S='binary SLOT move' p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

.....................................................................

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/1Q-2004

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move' S='binary SLOT move' p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

.........................................

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/2Q-2004

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move' S='binary SLOT move' p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

....................................................................................

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/3Q-2004

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move' S='binary SLOT move' p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

......................................................................................

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/4Q-2004

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move' S='binary SLOT move' p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

......................................................................................

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/1Q-2005

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move' S='binary SLOT move' p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

...............................................................................................

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/2Q-2005

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move' S='binary SLOT move' p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

............................................................................

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/3Q-2005

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move' S='binary SLOT move' p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

....................................

Done.

```

/etc/portage/profile/profile.bashrc

```
if [ "$EBUILD_PHASE" != "depend" ]; then

        if [ ! -z "${PORT_ENOTICE_DIR}" ]; then

                export SANDBOX_WRITE="$SANDBOX_WRITE:${PORT_ENOTICE_DIR}"

                install -d "${PORT_ENOTICE_DIR}" &>/dev/null

                chown root:portage "${PORT_ENOTICE_DIR}" &>/dev/null

                chmod g+rwxs "${PORT_ENOTICE_DIR}" &>/dev/null

                if  [ "$EBUILD_PHASE" == "unpack" ]; then

                        rm -f ${PORT_ENOTICE_DIR}/${PF}

                fi

        fi

fi

einfo() {

        enotice info "${*}"

}

ewarn() {

        enotice warn "${*}"

}

eerror()

{

        enotice error "${*}"

}

enotice()

{

        local color

        local type

        type="${1}"

        case "${type}" in

                "info")

                        color="${GOOD}"

                        ;;

                "warn")

                        color="${WARN}"

                        ;;

                "error")

                        color="${BAD}"

                        ;;

        esac

        shift

        if [ ! -z "${PORT_ENOTICE_DIR}" ]; then

                echo "${type}:${*}" >> ${PORT_ENOTICE_DIR}/${PF}

        fi

        echo " ${color}*${NORMAL} ${*}"

}
```

die /etc/portage/profile/profiile.bashrc habe ich mal erstellt, als ich enotice auf das system geholt habe. es soll die non-patch-variante sein... zu finden ist enotice unter: http://dev.gentoo.org/~eldad/

[edit] habe grade nochmal da auf die enotice-seite geschaut. da steht was mit sandbox.... werde mal schauen, ob es durch das geänderte enotice-verzeichnis behoben ist. hatte vorher das PORT_ENOTICE_DIR auf /var/enotice, habe es jetzt mal auf /var/tmp/portage/enotice geändert....

----------

## Yonathan

bekomme jetzt, mit neuem PORT_ENOTICE_DIR nurnoch folgende meldungen beim emerge -puD world

```
randir portage # emerge -puD world

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating world dependencies - * Please upgrade your package (xine-lib-1_rc6-r1) to use toolchain-funcs.eclass

 * Please upgrade your package (xine-lib-1.0-r1) to use toolchain-funcs.eclass

 * Please upgrade your package (xine-lib-1.0-r3) to use toolchain-funcs.eclass

 * Please upgrade your package (xine-lib-1.0-r2) to use toolchain-funcs.eclass

 ...done!

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdelibs-3.4.1-r2 [3.4.1-r1]

[ebuild     U ] net-www/apache-2.0.54-r8 [2.0.54-r7]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/dhcpcd-1.3.22_p4-r11 [1.3.22_p4-r5]

[ebuild     U ] sys-kernel/genkernel-3.2.1 [3.1.6]

[ebuild     U ] app-cdr/k3b-0.11.24 [0.11.23-r2]

```

frge ist nun: wie kann ich diese xine-libs upgraden??? habe es, wie oben schon geschrieben, schon tausendmal neu emerged, auch die verschiedenen versionen, aber die meldungen kommen weiterhin  :Sad: 

----------

## firefly

da hilft kein reemergen der pakete  :Wink:  das ist ein "problem" im ebuild selber.

Wie es scheint wird bei der ner Portage version und größer ein neues eclass eingeführt (toolchain-funcs.eclass).

Welches aber nicht von dem xine-lib ebuild verwendet wird, was es aber verwenden sollte(nach der ausgabe zu schließen). 

An sich ist das kein problem das emergen funktioniert immer noch ohne probleme. Es ist nur ein hinweis, eigentlich an den packet-maintainer.

snyc mal neu, denn bei mir verwenden die xine-lib ebuilds diese neue eclass.

gruß

firefly

----------

## Yonathan

ich habe x-undneunzig mal neu gesynct. das hat nie was geändert  :Sad: 

dann hoffe ich mal, das derjenige, der das paket geschrieben hat, das irgenwann einbaut oder sich das problem sonst irgendwie auflöst....

vielen dank trotzdem für die hilfe.

yona

----------

## Carlo

 *Yonathan wrote:*   

> dann hoffe ich mal, das derjenige, der das paket geschrieben hat, das irgenwann einbaut

 

Genau dafür ist der Hinweis da. Einfach ignorieren.

----------

## misterxx

hallo zusammen,

und wenn so eine Meldung kommt, die den emerge-Vorgang abbricht ?

```
acer@root # emerge -uD world -av

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating world dependencies                          g

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=media-libs/xine-lib-1" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- media-libs/xine-lib-1.0.1-r2 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

- media-libs/xine-lib-1.0.1-r3 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

- media-libs/xine-lib-1.0.1-r1 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

- media-libs/xine-lib-1.0-r4 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

- media-libs/xine-lib-1.0-r1 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

- media-libs/xine-lib-1.0-r3 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

- media-libs/xine-lib-1.0-r2 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

section 2.2 "Software Availability" in the Gentoo Handbook.

!!!    (dependency required by "media-video/kaffeine-0.6-r1" [ebuild])

!!! Problem with ebuild media-video/kaffeine-0.6-r1

!!! Possibly a DEPEND/*DEPEND problem.

!!! Depgraph creation failed.

```

Mir hilft das Warten leider nicht direkt  :Sad:  Was kann ich an der Stelle tun ?

----------

## benjamin200

@misterxx:

hast du die xine-lib in deine /etc/portage/keywords aufgenommen?

----------

## misterxx

 *benjamin200 wrote:*   

> @misterxx:
> 
> hast du die xine-lib in deine /etc/portage/keywords aufgenommen?

 

jetzt ja ! Wie kann man nur so unaufmerksam sein  :Sad: 

Danke. Jetzt klappt's.

----------

